# Star Wars: Episode 3 - Ist Mace Windu tatsächlich tot?



## AndreLinken (14. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 3 - Ist Mace Windu tatsächlich tot?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 3 - Ist Mace Windu tatsächlich tot?*


----------



## BismarckderEchte (14. Mai 2020)

Wenn der Imperator noch lebte, in einem anderer GALAXIE die neusten Schiffe bauen kann dann kann auch Mace Windu, einer der stärksten Jedi - den Sturz überlebt haben.


----------



## Enisra (14. Mai 2020)

BismarckderEchte schrieb:


> Wenn der Imperator noch lebte, in einem anderen Universum die neusten Schiffe bauen kann dann kann auch Mace Windu, einer der stärksten Jedi - den Sturz überlebt haben.



also abgesehen davon dass es andere Universen in Star Wars gibt ist es halt gelogen dass Exegol in einem anderen Universum liegen würde


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Mai 2020)

Eben, wenn überhaupt wäre es ne andere Galaxie (gabs bei Legends, mit den Yuzhan Vong) aber Exegol liegt nur in den unbekannten Regionen (darum auch die Wegfinder) der bekannten Galaxie von dem Coruscant das Zentrum darstellt.


----------



## BismarckderEchte (14. Mai 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> also abgesehen davon dass es andere Universen in Star Wars gibt ist es halt gelogen dass Exegol in einem anderen Universum liegen würde



Okay, Boomer


----------



## BismarckderEchte (14. Mai 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Eben, wenn überhaupt wäre es ne andere Galaxie (gabs bei Legends, mit den Yuzhan Vong) aber Exegol liegt nur in den unbekannten Regionen (darum auch die Wegfinder) der bekannten Galaxie von dem Coruscant das Zentrum darstellt.



Super!


----------



## Enisra (14. Mai 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Eben, wenn überhaupt wäre es ne andere Galaxie (gabs bei Legends, mit den Yuzhan Vong) aber Exegol liegt nur in den unbekannten Regionen (darum auch die Wegfinder) der bekannten Galaxie von dem Coruscant das Zentrum darstellt.



Oh, die Yuzhan Vong (so als beispiel wo es nach ROTJ ins Chaos ging), neben Abominor und Selentium kamen aus einer weiter entfernten Galaxie, eher so im Verhältnis Milchstraße <-> Andromeda
Aber ansonsten gibt es da noch die Zwerg Satelliten Galaxien, die sich wohl eher so verhalten wie die Große und kleine Magellansche Wolke zur Milchstraße, wie das Rishi Maze mit Kamino oder die Galaxie am Ende von TESB, wo vorallem bei der letzten ja auch sooo toll erklärt wurde wie die da hin gekommen sind, vorallem wenn man da die Galaktische Barriere bedenkt, wie man zu den insgesamt 7 Zwergsatelliten Galaxien überhaupt kommt. So sind selbst andere Galaxien seit 40 Jahren fester Kanon

Abgesehen davon dass es eh der Plot von Dark Empire war, wir haben seit dem ersten Film Machtgeister und vorallem Space Magic, aber das soll Unlogisch sein in 60 Jahren einen haufen Schiffe zu bauen und  den Tod zu überleben?
OH, der Hass muss tief liegen wenn man die Hybris ignoriert

Und dass sind dann auch die "Gründe und Belege" die man angelich immer bekommt und faktisch ausgedacht sind oder bei solchen Antworten Leute sich wundern warum sie Hater genannt werden


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Mai 2020)

BismarckderEchte schrieb:


> Super!



Um es mit Han Solos Worten zu sagen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sO-KR-14uXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## BismarckderEchte (14. Mai 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Um es mit Han Solos Worten zu sagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn du glaubst, dass ich die Rolle Leia Organas einnehmen würde, bist du bei mir falsch, mein Lieber!


----------



## ribald (14. Mai 2020)

lol ;D


----------



## ribald (14. Mai 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Oh, die Yuzhan Vong (so als beispiel wo es nach ROTJ ins Chaos ging), neben Abominor und Selentium kamen aus einer weiter entfernten Galaxie, eher so im Verhältnis Milchstraße <-> Andromeda
> Aber ansonsten gibt es da noch die Zwerg Satelliten Galaxien, die sich wohl eher so verhalten wie die Große und kleine Magellansche Wolke zur Milchstraße, wie das Rishi Maze mit Kamino oder die Galaxie am Ende von TESB, wo vorallem bei der letzten ja auch sooo toll erklärt wurde wie die da hin gekommen sind, vorallem wenn man da die Galaktische Barriere bedenkt, wie man zu den insgesamt 7 Zwergsatelliten Galaxien überhaupt kommt. So sind selbst andere Galaxien seit 40 Jahren fester Kanon
> 
> Abgesehen davon dass es eh der Plot von Dark Empire war, wir haben seit dem ersten Film Machtgeister und vorallem Space Magic, aber das soll Unlogisch sein in 60 Jahren einen haufen Schiffe zu bauen und  den Tod zu überleben?



Ich verstehe da nur Bahnhof! 



Enisra schrieb:


> OH, der Hass muss tief liegen wenn man die Hybris ignoriert
> Und dass sind dann auch die "Gründe und Belege" die man angelich immer bekommt und faktisch ausgedacht sind oder bei solchen Antworten Leute sich wundern warum sie Hater genannt werden



Erstaunlich was du da rein Interpretierst! Aber Nerd Wissen hat Enisra anscheinend ohne Ende das muss man ihm lassen


----------

